# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  نحوه اجرای استور پروسیجر

## white_gundolf

سلام
من یک استور پروسیجر ms sql دارم که بعد از هر اجرا ، ورژن دیتا بیس رو افزایش میده. این استور پروسیجر توی محیط اس کیو ال سرور درست کار میکنه ولی از طریق اسکریپتم اصلا کار نمیکنه. من از فریم ورک زند و دیتا بیس درایور sqlsrv  استفاده می کنم. هرچی مطلب روی اینترنت خوندم راجع به نحوه اجرا کردن اس پی دیدم از sql_prepare استفاده کرده بودن و مقدار های خودشونو بجای علامت سوال توی کوئری قرار میدادن و اجرا میکردن ولی واسه من این امکان وجود نداره ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## white_gundolf

سلام
بعد از اینکه مدتها دنبال جواب این سوال بودم و اینجا که هیچ، توی stack overflow  هم کسی نتونست جوابمو بده بالاخره با آزمون و خطا مشکلم بر طرف شد.
اشکال از اینجایی بود که من استور پروسیجرم رو با sql sever managment  مینوشتم و این نرم افزار به این صورت SP  رو میسازه که چندتا GO  در اون قرار میده. من کلیه GO هارو بجز یکی از اونها برداشتم و هرچی دستور اضافی بود رو هم پاک کردم. موجه شدم که تابع query زند فریمورک با درایور sqlsrv  نمیتونه GO رو پرداش کنه واسه همین توی SP یدونه GO بیشتر نذاشتم و با تابع explod اونو از GO تکه تکه کردم و با یه حلقه هر تکه رو جدا جدا اجرا کردم. مشکل من که حل شد اگه شما دوستان هم توی این ضمینه مشکل داشتید اینکارو امتحان کنین :چشمک:

----------

